# MN ICE REPORTS UPDATES



## BOWLKILLA (Oct 3, 2006)

ANY DETROIT LAKES PELICAN RAPIDS REPORTS


----------



## BOWLKILLA (Oct 3, 2006)

ABOUT 6 INCHES ON LIZZIE WORD OF MOUTH STILL EARLY FOR THE BIG MN LAKES BUT ND GOT PLEANTY OF ICE


----------

